# V16 emergency light



## REC (Jan 25, 2021)

Read a post which said that Spain will be requiring these lights instead of warning triangles soon



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07VMSP47Z/ref=sspa_dk_detail_8?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07VMSP47Z&pd_rd_w=anqYB&pf_rd_p=63c922c2-0d1e-424b-861c-70cf96420fed&pd_rd_wg=ZlGEC&pf_rd_r=V43ZHY8W1694XN3E5H82&pd_rd_r=1a83eb51-0c49-4dbc-816a-c1a4792c1bce&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFaMU1GOTNPMklYMlAmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA2MTI2MjAxVlIyTDlUQ1BRNUxQJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzNjE2Nzk3VEVZWjZENEtOMzkmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9kZXRhaWwmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl
		


Has anyone else seen an update on this, or have one?. Seems like a good thing to have, but hard to put on a tall motorhome?

Maybe needs to go on Amazon junkie thread!


----------



## mark61 (Jan 25, 2021)

Got very similar ones. Actually use them most nights when camping , on dim non flashing mode handy bit of light outside van. 

https://nightsearcher.co.uk/en/category/Road-Hazard-Lights/product/pulsar-pro-set-of-five-61.html


----------



## Robmac (Jan 25, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Got very similar ones. Actually use them most nights when camping , on dim non flashing mode handy bit of light outside van.
> 
> https://nightsearcher.co.uk/en/category/Road-Hazard-Lights/product/pulsar-pro-set-of-five-61.html



Blue ones could be handy in a traffic jam?


----------



## wildebus (Jan 25, 2021)

REC said:


> Read a post which said that Spain will be requiring these lights instead of warning triangles soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess for a motorhome you could stick some flat magnetic strips on the bodywork as high as you can reach and then the lights could be slapped on those when used?


----------



## mark61 (Jan 25, 2021)

Might be a use for nano tape, perhaps.


----------



## REC (Jan 25, 2021)

Has anyone heard they are compulsory in Spain? Good idea for external light @mark61 ... And if have to carry them anyway, makes the purchase worthwhile.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 25, 2021)

REC said:


> Read a post which said that Spain will be requiring these lights instead of warning triangles soon
> 
> <snip> Seems like a good thing to have, but hard to put on a tall motorhome?
> 
> <snip>


Through the rooflight? And placing a heavy steel/iron object (casserole?) up there first would attract the magnetic base. One issue having it so high might be lack of visibility to car drivers/motorcyclists etc.


----------



## REC (Jan 25, 2021)

TJBi said:


> Through the rooflight? And placing a heavy steel/iron object (casserole?) up there first would attract the magnetic base. One issue having it so high might be lack of visibility to car drivers/motorcyclists etc.


Was thinking of lack of visibility . If made law I wonder whether motorhomes would have special instructions or exempted...


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 26, 2021)

What about a high quality suction pad and a hook or cable tie.
Or hook over a reversing camera mount.
Small Butchers hooks
Failing the above...... skyhooks after all it is why they are made


----------



## Boris7 (Jan 26, 2021)

Carry these on the works van, never used them for a breakdown but often use them when parked on a road in poor weather.



			Durite Rechargeable Magnetic LED Warning Flares With Charging Case 0-446-60
		


Around the MotorHome I take 4 of these https://www.mrbeams.co.uk/products/communicating-garden-pathlights-pack-of-2-mbn582/


----------

